# Paddle Boards for Fishing?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Has anyone used a Paddle Board for fishing?

* Is it out of the question?
* Are they stable enough to cast and fish from, similar to a SOT kayak?

I've never been on one, just curious. I could be a less costly alternative to getting another kayak.

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

They are getting extremely popular in the fishing aspect. A lot of them are coming out with rod holders and everything else you would need. They would be perfect for flats fishing but only problem with using them in Ohio would be if the weather turned and being caught out on the middle of a lake on one would not be fun. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Not going to say it could never happen- look at what has happened to kayak fishing over the last 5 years or so.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I fished off of one in Destin last year. First couple casts were on my knees but I got the hang of it pretty quickly. I bought a 36" wide kayak this year and can fish it the same way as a paddle board. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

They have already become really popular on the coast, and are starting to slowly pop up inland. Similar to kayaks the stability all depends on the model and the angler. Some of the angler models are way more stable than almost any kayak. Paddleboards are also very fast compared to kayaks. The nice thing with a paddleboard is that you can get a cooler and latch it down to the board and use it as a seat so you can sit or stand and paddle/fish.

Whitewater Warehouse down in Dayton has a bunch of fishing boards to demo if you are interested.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't know why, but paddling & fishing from a big flat board doesn't seem right to me. . .


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

[ame]http://youtu.be/E8fiLGgmXH4[/ame]

Angler board is $1,500. No thanks. You can buy a heck of a kayak for that.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.yoloboard.com/shop/produ...rect)|utmcmd=(none)&__utmv=-&__utmk=137297072


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Angler board is $1,500.


That's a lot of money for a plank of wood you stand on!
I think I'd rather build a "Huck Finn" raft.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

You can get them significantly cheaper than $1500, but they are still somewhat comparable in price to most kayaks.

I wasn't very big on them when I first saw them a while back, but after actually paddling one found it to be pretty cool.

WWWH sells the Jackson SUPerfishal which retails around $1000, and you can outfit them with nearly everything you can a kayak. 
http://jacksonkayak.com/jk-kayaks-4/kayak-fishing/superfishal/
I had no problem standing and casting from it, but I for sure would rig it with a cooler if out for longer periods.

It may not be a replacement for a kayak because cheaper, but maybe an addition to an existing kayak for something different.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

They are very popular on Erie for Recreational use...I think it would be cool to try..don't think it could ever replace my yak though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I think they're awesome!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh yeah! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I fly fished off of one last year in the intercoastal in Ft. Lauderdale. Worked fine, except when I came across a 4' green iguana floating in the water, sunning itself. I rolled up trying to be stealthy and not spook him to get a good picture. When I got close, the thing started coming at me, and scrambled onto the deck. Using my (dead) catlike reflexes, I whapped him with the paddle and was able to scare him off of the board.

So, other than that, it worked pretty well


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

This summer I watched people stand up and bring them in on the heavy North Carolina Surf. They are probably more stable than a kayak but will be a heck of a lot more slower too. I saw a lot on the Jersey Shore last week too.

Someone make one with a swivel seat on it but the name escapes me.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

This is right before he decided he wanted a ride:


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> They are probably more stable than a kayak but will be a heck of a lot more slower too.


Actually they are a bit faster than kayaks (or at least sit on top fishing kayaks). We have had races at demo days and the SUP's win every time.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a friend in Florida that wants to take me on one. He has caught snook and big redfish from it. I'm willing to give it a go.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> I think they're awesome!


I concur!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

How about Ohio law concerning PFDs? I was reading on the Ohio Watercraft site that you must have a PFD on board, but do not need to wear it unless you are 10 years old or younger. I see more of these boards lately, but don't see a PFD on board. Is this a violation of Ohio law? Just wondering


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Laws the law, I think I would go for the Fannie pack PDF or the inflatable ones around the neck . Honestly I think it would be a cool boat for lake fishing pads and what not. But not sure how the will get into the river niche .


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, we see alot of people playing on them at Whiskey Island.
They paddle out into boat traffic & about half have no life jackets of any kind on board.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

This is a small lake where I live, but still need to be careful. I've seen paddle boards out at night with no lights and no PFD. Looks like an accident waiting to happen. According to the ODNR website it looks like they need a PFD on board at all times and a white light at night.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

I cannot believe they call it a YOLO Yak...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

​


Bubbagon said:


> I think they're awesome!


Had some of this going on a couple weeks ago at oshey! Made for a good afternoon of fishing


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> ​
> Had some of this going on a couple weeks ago at oshey! Made for a good afternoon of fishing


Nice bikini hatch on board!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So I was inspired to take out a SUP for the weekend and try it out.
What an AWESOME way to fish. I took out the Jackson SuperFishal http://jacksonkayak.com/jk-kayaks/kayak-fishing/superfishal/
So my thoughts:
It handles and is WAY more maneuverable than I imagined it would be. It's easier to paddle (as in Let's paddle the next 1/2 mile) than I thought it would be, but still no where close to a typical kayak.
I brought along a marine cooler to use as a seat and to stand on. Sitting on the cooler paddling was easy. i brought along a double bladed kayak paddle (need about a 260cm paddle) and a canoe paddle. Double bladed kayak paddle is the way to go.
And I also brought along an extendable stand up paddle. Which was AWESOME for standing and paddling.
But the actual act of fishing out of one is just crazy great. Standing, turning, casting....there's just no thought involved. I would venture to say that just about anyone could stand and fish comfortably. It was also super easy to "correct course" after a cast with just one paddle stroke. I often used my spinnerbait to help pull and direct the board where I wanted to go also.
I liked it very, very much. Both times out I took it less than 4 miles downstream...which was enough. Pushing it downstream for anything over 6-7 miles could wear a dude out if you don't have some solid paddle strokes. But if the water is moving along well, or if you know you want to fish slowly and REALLY hit the good holes hard, this thing is a dream.

If you THINK you might be interested, you owe it to yourself to paddle one when you have the chance. Columbus Kayak always has them out on demo days. Come check one out on a nice day.


----------

